# Riding Pet Peeves :)



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Just wanted to see everyones riding pet peeves  One of my biggest ones is when people blame it on the horse:-x


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

I hate it when on large group trail rides people ride up my horse's butt, I just get peeved in general when people become so oblivious to where their horse is in relation to other horses and crowd you and then get upset if the crowded horse acts out at their horses. 

Like for instance I was cantering along this trail with my gelding Drake on a group ride. He is normally a very good boy around new horses, he loves to go on trail rides, never had an issue. Any way the trail we were on one side had a steep drop off and the other was a steep incline, the trail was at least 12+ feet wide so plenty of room. We were riding along the incline side on the edge of the trail when this other rider rode up with her big paint gelding I figured she had enough space to ride in the middle. She did but then she wasnt paying attention to her gelding who was inching his way closer to us every stride- so I kept moving Drake slightly further up off the side which it was becoming a little difficult due to the terrain. 

I was like "can she not see us"? And I was waiting for her to move over but nope she was completely oblivious to the fact that she was pushing us off the trail and before I could tell her to move over Drake told her for me. He pinned his ears let out a threatening kick at the big paint and it woke his rider up out of her stupor enough to give me a dirty look before she moved her horse over and went faster to get ahead of us, thank goodness. I apologized for politeness sake but really I couldnt blame Drake for defending his space. And thank goodness we were being pushed up hill and not on the otherside downhill...


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow that pretty bad. And annoying


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm just gonna spew here..
First my worst pet peeve and general problem with the world. Crappy work ethics. Horses are insane amounts of work, they need to fed, watered and cleaned up everyday. I'm sick of seeing people hide from hard work. Yes it's cold? Horses still poop. 120 bales to unload off the trailer? Get your butt working. Hose frozen? Get the buckets. Wondering why your riding is not improving? Work harder, analyze yourself. Stop lying about your ability. And most of all, don't whine or roll your eyes when you have to get off your phone or off your butt. Don't try and get out of work, you stepped into this sport you have to work for it Every. Single. Day.
Phew... Had to get that out.
Other little things
People who natter at their horse while they ride. It's irritating to me and your horse.
People who don't have horses well being at the top of their "priority list" aka, warm up and cool your horse out PROPERLY.
People who aren't willing to learn.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

The attitude of "I know better than you do because I've done x abd y and z with horses from a abd b and c, so you need to listen to what I say". 

Good for you. You have not worked with MY horse in g or h or I situations, and you have no idea how much work I've put into getting her to where she's at. If your advice were relevant, or had a decent point, maybe I'd listen. But just because my horse is trained to do something that your horse would break it's nervous nelly neck over, does not mean I need to listen to you. 

And the, "I.know what I'm doing" heels in the air, arms flapping, horses mouth gaping from bit pressure, ears back,.legs all over, shouting at the poor animal.like it's doing anything other than putting up with your inexperience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trailrider4life (Feb 7, 2014)

When people don't respect a kicker. I have one myself,a big paint mare that likes her personal space. People run up her butt and cause conflict and then act like I did it. My mare wants her room,anything wrong there? and,people abusing the rights of a popper. always whacking,spurring,etc. And as ladychevalier said,on trail rides it's worse!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

1. Rocks in the paddock.
2. Slimy water troughs
3. teens who don't sweep up their messes.
4. People who assign human emotions and motivations to their horses.
5. hearing the angry words _'guess what your horse did now'_.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Trailrider4life said:


> When people don't respect a kicker. I have one myself,a big paint mare that likes her personal space. People run up her butt and cause conflict and then act like I did it. My mare wants her room,anything wrong there? and,people abusing the rights of a popper. always whacking,spurring,etc. And as ladychevalier said,on trail rides it's worse!


I agree! 
Why is it that so many people seem to say it isn't okay for a horse want its space? My mare is actually fairly good, but then there is the random horse that for some reason, as soon as she gets a sniff, from many, many feet away, she just doesn't like them, she will squeal and generally let's them know to stay away if they try to get close. And somehow my horse is bad?! I am all for very well-behaved horses, which she is, Esp. for being almost 5 and me being green as well. 
But can't she just have a horse she doesn't like sometimes, without us getting looks?! 
Guess that is my rant?! lol


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

What irritates me is when I'm in the middle of a privat lesson and someone walks up to my instructor and strikes up a conversation with her....really?!? Can't you tell she's busy?!?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

frlsgirl said:


> What irritates me is when I'm in the middle of a privat lesson and someone walks up to my instructor and strikes up a conversation with her....really?!? Can't you tell she's busy?!?


YES THAT ONE!!! I don't lesson at all anymore, but my trainer was also my friend, and another girl who was a friend tried to talk to her when she was trying to get both green me and my green horse to collect, and I had finally understood her and gotten it, and our friend wanted to talk to me about other plans... trainer friend nearly ripped her head off after all the work! But Snoty and I didn't mess up!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not easily irritated, but:

* When somebody in a group trail ride dashes off without a warning at a faster gait; 
* In the warmup ring, people who ignore any etiquette and may show up right under your nose when you're cantering up to a jump. My horse and I once almost tripped over somebody who suddenly just walked right over our tracks, although I had called out the jump loud and clear!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I peeves me when a horse is only part way down a steep hill, or mid stream, ditch etc. and the others take off. If this is a green horse left behind it can be dangerous.
I think it is a good idea for a horse that tends to kick to have a red ribbon in it's tail, then others know what that horse is capable of.
Thoughtful and courteous riders make for an enjoyable trail ride. I'm older now and particular in my riding companions. I'd rather ride alone than ride with reckless, careless people.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

on trail rides, I hate it when people take up the whole road so you cant pass.
I don't like it when they ride on my horses butt, whether my horse kicks or not, we don't like it!
I hate it when they dont warn you before they pass you.

I don't like it when people say that it was the horses fault, because 99 percent of the time it is the riders fualt
I hate it when people say they want to ride and do things, but they don't want to gourndwork them and once they are on they don't even try.
I hate it when people really don't know what they are talking about, but act like they know everything and that they need to give you a lesson.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Riders that gallop up behind/past me on the the trail or go flying around blind corners. I live in a congested rural area where five acres is considered a good size property and sometimes trail ride in the local park. Although it is a designated horse trail, you often encounter joggers, hikers, and families with dogs and/or small children, baby buggies, etc. Please folks, remember, if you live in an area like this, it's not all about you. You have to share and be considerate of others. Some horses and/or riders on the trails will be green and and may react strongly, while others simply don't like other horses rushing up behind them. I remember coming around a corner, one day (at a walk) and bam!! there were two small kids puttering around on the trail while the parents were quite a ways away deep in conversation about who knows what. I called "hi" to them and they gave me a blank look and collected their children. My point is, that if I had been galloping, I would have trampled those kids or my horse may have reared or otherwise acted out. I love a gallop in the fresh air as much as anyone, but if you live in a populated area, please remember that you have to consider others.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

frlsgirl said:


> What irritates me is when I'm in the middle of a privat lesson and someone walks up to my instructor and strikes up a conversation with her....really?!? Can't you tell she's busy?!?


Yup, I've been in that same position and I can't believe people can be so totally clueless!!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Ugh, don't get me started on trail rides...I usually ride alone because I always encounter these problems (in one way or another).

-On trail rides, I can't stand it when all someone wants to do is run, run, run, run, run, run, run. I went on a trail ride with my friend (her horse is a speed horse) and literally the second we got on the trail she started to run. And keep in mind, I have a little WESTERN PLEASURE horse. Speed horse + western pleasure horse= some serious issues...My filly can barley do a hunt seat canter without trying to slow down and be lazy, let alone run full gallop with a speed horse.

-Following the pet peeve above, I don't like it when people just jump on their horse and run. They run, sometimes not even warming up their horses, and after the horse is out of breath, sweaty, and/or cannot continue to run, they get off and are done.What exactly did your horse learn today?

-Also mentioned in a previous post, people who don't have the right attitude when it comes to owning a horse. I.E. too lazy to clean stalls, complains about it, etc. I understand if you have a stable full of 20+ horses--I used to have a summer job cleaning 23ish stalls and, yes, it does get a bit exhausting--it can be hard at times...But if you have a small stable of 4 horses, it shouldn't be that troubling (unless of course if you have health reasons, sickness, etc.). A very long time ago my friend, who owns 5 horses, barley lifted a finger when it came to her horses...Her horses would be in 2+ days in their stalls and she wouldn't clean them. There was pretty much no bedding...All poop and pee...Just flat out disgusting. I believe she had since got rid of them, but it has been a long time since I've talked to her.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I also ride with selected people/horses, we did have one person who rode with us, that had no control over her horse......felt it was ok to let him stop and eat and then race up our butts, he did that for almost 20 miles! Then we finally decide to do a nice canter and the horse flies by another rider/horse and kicked out at them! Think that was the last time we rode with that person.......


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Riders who act as though sweating is a symptom of a disease to be avoided. Therefore their horses are unfit and when the unfortunate animal is taken out for longer periods over uneven ground they end up lame. Then the poor things are given stall rest and bute. Aaargh!

I think many horses and their riders need to sweat more.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Trailrider4life said:


> When people don't respect a kicker. I have one myself,a big paint mare that likes her personal space. People run up her butt and cause conflict and then act like I did it. My mare wants her room,anything wrong there?


I'm the opposite, I get cross when horses are not taught manners and are allowed to kick. If you go hunting in the uk kickers go at the very back, but most horses are taught that it is not acceptable behaviour.


----------



## DiamondJumper (Jan 16, 2010)

People whose response to _everything_ is to slap their horse with a crop. 

Rainy weather. It always knows when I want to ride.

People who yank on their horse's mouth constantly. Even if you're green, you should know better. 


On trails:
People who don't respect a STALLION. Blue and yellow ribbons FLYING from his tail and mane on a trail ride, and someone puts their mare's butt right in front of him--seriously? "Excuse me, my horse is a stallion and can be unpredictable, would you mind riding a bit farther away, or just more to the middle of the trail" (I ride way off the side to avoid conflict anyways). 
"Oh, she's not in season, don't worry." or "Oh she doesn't kick, don't worry." 
I move Diamond away. They follow me, I swear. Thank God Diamond's so well behaved. I have worked hard to get Diamond to be the well trained guy that he is, and I trust him to the point--but he _isn't _a gelding and I wish people respected me when I emphasize the importance of giving us our space. We only need like two extra feet, please? 

On the reverse side: The people who automatically assume I am a terrible horseperson because I don't keep my stallion locked away with a chain over his nose and a barbed whip in my hand.


----------



## DiamondJumper (Jan 16, 2010)

The lesson-interruption complaints inspired me to look for a meme my friend sent me a long time ago! Nobody will get it if they didn't see Lord of the Rings, but I'm nerdy, and thought it was funny.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Saranda said:


> I'm not easily irritated, but:
> 
> * When somebody in a group trail ride dashes off without a warning at a faster gait;
> * In the warmup ring, people who ignore any etiquette and may show up right under your nose when you're cantering up to a jump. My horse and I once almost tripped over somebody who suddenly just walked right over our tracks, although I had called out the jump loud and clear!


 Exactly!! I have been wondering if anyone is bothering to teach arena manners anymore! Riders changing directions without warning or asking and then running into the others, horses going slow gaits off the rail while others are trying to trot or canter...it's crazy out there! Another pet peeve, people who have horses that kick but don't bother to put a red ribbon in the tail, let alone warn anyone about it:?


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to have to jump on the bandwagon here and say my biggest riding pet peeve is poor arena etiquette. Riding up other horse's behinds, passing too close, cutting people off, not looking where you're going etc. are all huge no-no's when riding in a group, no matter how well trained the other horses are, whether they're stallions, geldings or mares, have ribbons in their tails or not. It doesn't matter. It's both impolite and dangerous to ride without good arena etiquette. Horses are animals, not well-programmed machines. Even if they are normally well behaved, they are always capable of reacting to an uncomfortable situation.

I just remember one situation in particular where I was at a show with my draft cross mare. There were about 15 horses in the class and it was one of her first shows. We were all trotting on the rail and someone passed me on the rail. This in itself is a bad idea. but I was close enough to the rail that there was _definitely _ not enough room to do so. Luckily, my horse didn't care. She just kept plodding along without so much as a turned ear. The other girl's horse, however, got agitated as he/she passed us and when they got in front of us, her horse bucked and tried to kick my horse in the face. Once again, my horse was a good girl. She tossed her head to avoid getting kicked but didn't lose her cool. The girl then looked over her shoulder and yelled at me to "watch it!" as if _I_ was the one that rode up her horse's butt. >:[


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

On trail rides it bothers me when people jerk their horses around, belittle them, call them names and generally act like the horse is not behaving -- I guess as others have said, blaming everything on the horse. It just bothers me a lot when I see people jerking and kicking and otherwise abusing the poor things. And you know they are the most gentle souls, or they would never put up with that treatment! That is why I rarely go with people I don't know really well.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I HATE when people take off on the trail without SOME warning! I love cantering/galloping on the trail but give me warning. My lil arab gets stupid when the group takes off and its NOT fun when I have no warning. 

I also hate when people run home. I CAN'T let my mare do that for safety (she will go home with or without me). An example is when my bf and friend took off back down the trail. My mare did some interesting hoping, side galloping and a bolt all at once. She caught up with the mustang and my bfs barrel racing paint way to quickly. Then I almost had to pull her onto her side to get a stop because it was home (she gets barn sour bad!). 

I also hate when Im on a long trail ride and no one wants to go faster then a walk. Normally i don't mind but on a 4 hour trail ride walking only gets old, and old fast -_-'.

And I agree with the having a horse ride up your butt. My mare is guilty of that, and I fight her to not. But my mare will kick if a horse is UP her rear.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm generally a pretty patient person and fortunately hang around horse people with good sense. :lol:

But I will have to say, my biggest pet peeve is a lack of personal space on the trail or arena. Although not too common and always quickly corrected, my mare has attempted- unsuccessfully- to bite and kick horses that come too close. This is usually accompanied with a horrible scream. :shock:

Fortunately this seems be few and far between now, although she will still pin her ears and give the stink eye. And for some reason she seems to target geldings more than other mares!



KigerQueen said:


> I also hate when Im on a long trail ride and no one wants to go faster then a walk. Normally i don't mind but on a 4 hour trail ride walking only gets old, and old fast -_-' .


I agree 100%... only walking on trails is completely boring to me. I like to spice it up! This is why I like riding on trails by myself. But I understand a lot of trail riders just like to relax and take it easy and there is nothing wrong with that... it's just not for me!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

It really bugs me when people can't pick up their stirrups without reaching down and holding it. Can your ankles not bend? Can you not feel your feet(cold weather aside)? Are you really not that coordinated? I mean I am as clumsy as they come but I can find and pick up my stirrup even when moving. What is keeping them on the horse if it is a coordination issue. Do instructors not teach this? I remember that being a drill. Walk, drop stirrups, pick them up, drop them, pick them up, drop them. Increase speed. Drop one, pick it up, then the other side. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

LadyDreamer said:


> It really bugs me when people can't pick up their stirrups without reaching down and holding it. Can your ankles not bend? Can you not feel your feet(cold weather aside)? Are you really not that coordinated? I mean I am as clumsy as they come but I can find and pick up my stirrup even when moving. What is keeping them on the horse if it is a coordination issue. Do instructors not teach this? I remember that being a drill. Walk, drop stirrups, pick them up, drop them, pick them up, drop them. Increase speed. Drop one, pick it up, then the other side.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


do you ride western or english? picking up western stirrups on a new saddle before they have been rotated is sometimes a challenge. Especially if they are on the smaller side, you have big feet and they are made out of that cheap plastic.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

LadyDreamer, I do have trouble turning one ankle in enough to pick up my stirrup. However, I don't know why it would bother anyone other than me (because getting old sucks) that I have to reach down to turn it.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

people that don't clean their horse poop from the arena or round pen or grooming areas! that is a big pet peeve of mine. it's also a barn rule in pretty much every barn i've ever stepped foot in. clean up after your horse people! the shovel is right over there ----------->


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

BF works at a barn with one of the nicest arenas/round pens in the area. People mostly use it for turn out for hours. There are signs on EVERY gate at EYE LEVEL that say pick up after your horses. He will walk by and see several piles and say "Hey your horse pooped in the arena, you going to get that?" they respond "Oh that was there before i turned them out". The funny thing is that they were the only ones to use the arena that particular day (this happens at least 1-2 a week with different boarders). My bf hates having to clean up after them because he cleans 30 stalls every day as it is. 
Im dealing with the same issue with a new boarder at my place. Apparently the arena is a turn out only for her horse, and her horse gets is for 9+ hours a day. So I have not gotten use of the arena in over a month. Her horse also leaves cow patti piles in the arena that will sit there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

LadyDreamer said:


> It really bugs me when people can't pick up their stirrups without reaching down and holding it. Can your ankles not bend? Can you not feel your feet(cold weather aside)? Are you really not that coordinated? I mean I am as clumsy as they come but I can find and pick up my stirrup even when moving. What is keeping them on the horse if it is a issue. Do instructors not teach this? I remember that being a drill. Walk, drop stirrups, pick them up, drop them, pick them up, drop them. Increase speed. Drop one, pick it up, then the other side.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously? This bugs you? If that's enough to peeve you then you need some bigger peeves. Many people either cannot or just find it easier to reach down and use their hand to assist.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Why yes it does bug me. And perhaps I don't need bigger peeves. I am fine with this minor irritation. When I see people do this, I don't fly off the handle, or call them out or get all snobby towards them. I keep it too myself and fuss inside a bit, asking myself the same questions as above until they have finally sat back up off their horse's neck and are ready to ride. That is until opportunities like this thread discussing things that bug you come up. ;-)  If they supply a reason(not asked for, not necessary), "Oh, my ankle is messed up." I usually won't think another thing of it with that person. Really, it is a rather tame pet peeve. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor arena etiquette. I hate it when I'm cantering circles on one end of the arena and there's the whole rest of the arena to ride in, then you go riding through my circle. I don't care if someone stays on the rail but I'll have two people riding side by side or just ride right in the way. Or if there's 5 people riding in the arena, don't come lunge your horse in the middle of the arena, or even better when there's 2 people lunging horses while people are riding. My barns indoor arena is little, there's enough space when everyone's courteous but all it takes is one person to throw it off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> BF works at a barn with one of the nicest arenas/round pens in the area. People mostly use it for turn out for hours. There are signs on EVERY gate at EYE LEVEL that say pick up after your horses. He will walk by and see several piles and say "Hey your horse pooped in the arena, you going to get that?" they respond "Oh that was there before i turned them out". The funny thing is that they were the only ones to use the arena that particular day (this happens at least 1-2 a week with different boarders). My bf hates having to clean up after them because he cleans 30 stalls every day as it is.
> Im dealing with the same issue with a new boarder at my place. Apparently the arena is a turn out only for her horse, and her horse gets is for 9+ hours a day. So I have not gotten use of the arena in over a month. Her horse also leaves cow patti piles in the arena that will sit there.


Argh! One of the places I used to board at had the same problem! It was really annoying! I owned a younger horse at the time, that I was just starting under saddle. A round pen is extremely useful for starting young horses, however, this one boarder always had her horse turned out in there. First of all, her horse was in there most of the time when I wanted to use it, so I didn't get to use it much at all. The rare occasion when there wasn't a horse in there when I wanted to use it, the floor was covered in poop and hay that I had to pick up before I could lunge my horse in there. >:[

Add: The one good thing about that place was that there were 2 arenas and one didn't have a fence so no one could use that as turnout. That one was always hay and poop free.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. I generally hate pet peeve threads, but I guess if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.

One of my pet peeves is people who ride the brakes. I mean, they bring the hrose to a stop, then do not release the reins hardly at all. So, they are just sitting on their stopped horse, having a chat with their riding buddy, or taking a breather, and they are "holding" the horse's head and mouth for the whole time.

LET GO!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

My biggest pet peve is when people tell me how to ride my horse. I know my horse better than anyone so unless I'm riding your horse or you're in my 'trainer circle' who I trust to teach me and who knows how me and my horses work then please don't find a problem with 'not using leg on my horse' or 'keeping contact with my horse'.


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

my pet peeve is when people's horses need obvious things (not little things) in their training corrected but instead of ever fixing it the owners just make excuses for their horses and let it escalate over time to a dangerous situation. ...and then take no responsibility for it :|


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

One pet peeves is people who let their horses get away with anything on the ground, and it's obvious that the horse doesn't actually respect them. And then they wonder why they can't do anything they want with them under saddle.

This is a minor one, but the rule at my grazing place is that you cannot leave a horse alone in a paddock under any circumstances. My horse only grazes with one other horse, and his owner is a bit of a clueless 17 year old girl. She often takes her horse out and doesn't bother to bring Andy up and at least put him in a pen nearby! So many times I'll come down to visit my guy and see him pacing the fence, calling out and sweating. Really, it's not a hard thing to ask! The last thing I want is to have him injure himself trying to follow the other horse. I know that at many places, horses will have to get used to being left behind, but it's a difficult thing to train. And the problem could just be avoided if she could lead two horses at once and have a thought for someone else's horse.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Over the years, I have come to the conclusion that I prefer to either ride alone, or only with people that have a sense of trail etiquette and can actually ride and control their horses. So, there are only a handful I truly enjoy riding with , and our horses have become friends too!

I also like to mix up the paces on the trail, so walking only is not something I enjoy. We walk, trot and canter where the trail allows and we call out to each other before changing pace and if anyone does have an issue during the change, they call out if we need to slow down or stop. Mind you, we are careful over what terrain we do these changes.

Because I keep my horses home, not any issues with anyone not picking up after their horses......except me! lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Walk, I bet you and I would be good trailriding buds. too bad you are SO far away. fancy a trip West?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Walk, I bet you and I would be good trailriding buds. too bad you are SO far away. fancy a trip West?


I believe we would be good trail riding buds too! How about a trip East?!


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

One of mine is when people freak out when Boomer and I are trotting or cantering for the first few times after a long winter and he bucks. I have tried explaining multiple times that after not being able to run because of ice he is playing around and they just look at me like O_O


----------



## HoochonIce12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh god I'm gonna have to cut myself down here, because I have so many of these lol

- people who judge horses just because they can't jump. Yes, they can't jump but do you think that Totalis knows how to go over an oxer? But you still adore him! Ugh
- people who buy pointless stuff for their horses that they absolutely do not need i.e: custom saddle when you already have a perfectly nice saddle, three new halters for grooming, field ect, you only need one good halter!, ten different bridles for one discipline. I can understand if you event but if you ride hunters and you have six bridles I shake my head
- people who tell others what to do because they think they're better at whatever they're ordering that person to do
- not being able to find my brush bag
- people putting stuff on top of my tack trunk 
- people sitting on my tack trunk
- people using my horse without my consent
- when my horse rolls after a bath
- not being able to ride because of the weather
- getting kicked out of a ring because a kiddie lesson is going on
- my zipper on my boot getting stuck

Okay gotta stop lol


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I am the person with too much crap but I acquire free stuff XD. I cant say no if its free XD! I have 3 halters, 2 rope (one is also a side pull) and I just got a web halter. I have an old saddle that dose not fit and an English and western saddle. i have 1 (maybe 2 but idk where the other came from) English bridles, a nylon black western bridle, a old leather western bridle with split rains and a silver and leather western bridle that matches the old saddle that dose not fit. As I said, it its free im all over it XD!


----------



## MercyMFT (Feb 10, 2014)

Biggest per peeve......people who want horses but you never see them at the barn and their horses are neglected. I have boarded at many barns like this. The last place I was at had many years of owners just abandoning their horses and never pay again. BO started to collect the unwanted and it became a burden for her but she does not have the heart to let them go. Horse hoarder.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hahahaha*

So you're a horse tack hoarder LOL



KigerQueen said:


> I am the person with too much crap but I acquire free stuff XD. I cant say no if its free XD! I have 3 halters, 2 rope (one is also a side pull) and I just got a web halter. I have an old saddle that dose not fit and an English and western saddle. i have 1 (maybe 2 but idk where the other came from) English bridles, a nylon black western bridle, a old leather western bridle with split rains and a silver and leather western bridle that matches the old saddle that dose not fit. As I said, it its free im all over it XD!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! I admit it! I have a problem! I guys the only way to fix it is to get more horses so I have a reason for all the tack XD!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds pretty reasonable to me!!!!


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

HoochonIce12 said:


> - people who buy pointless stuff for their horses that they absolutely do not need i.e: custom saddle when you already have a perfectly nice saddle, three new halters for grooming, field ect, you only need one good halter!, ten different bridles for one discipline. I can understand if you event but if you ride hunters and you have six bridles I shake my head


Sorry HoochonIce12, this one is kinda me, the halters at least! I have a grey and she lives on red dirt so I have an excuse. I've got 1 for everyday, a pvc one that I only use for washing, and a good one for competing. If I use the everyday one when she's clean then she ends up dirty and that doesn't work well for my perfectionist OCD self  I kinda maybe have a few bridles too...

Probably my biggest peeve is the lack or arena etiquette at shows. It can get dangerous at times, and I hate having to warm up when there is limited space.


----------



## HoochonIce12 (Jan 20, 2014)

picup436 said:


> Sorry HoochonIce12, this one is kinda me, the halters at least! I have a grey and she lives on red dirt so I have an excuse. I've got 1 for everyday, a pvc one that I only use for washing, and a good one for competing. If I use the everyday one when she's clean then she ends up dirty and that doesn't work well for my perfectionist OCD self  I kinda maybe have a few bridles too...
> 
> Probably my biggest peeve is the lack or arena etiquette at shows. It can get dangerous at times, and I hate having to warm up when there is limited space.


Haha that's okay, I was mostly talking about the girls at my barn who are snobbish about owning like a billion bridles/saddles/halters/ect. I can deal if you have a lot of stuff but if you brag, nopeee


----------



## MelanieD (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine is when people don't notice there horses bad behavior. I work at a barn and there is one horse that runs you over every time you try to let him out of his stall, then kicks out a bunch of times at nothing. The owner has been told about it but just brushes it off as nothing. Makes the mornings that much harder to deal with!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

When people tell you how to care for your horse or give you unasked for advice. If I don't ask for your advice, I don't want it.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have many but a big one for me is when motorists don't respect horses. A few trails at my barn cross and are alongside roads. Luckily most of the horses are used to it since they've lived around it, but it's just so annoying when people speed by without giving any room, or if they drive by and honk their horns or yell out the window just to try and get a reaction from the horse. Navigator isn't really phased by it but it's still so rude.

Another one is when people let their horses graze with bits in. I was just always taught that it's bad manners for the horse to do that, and that it dirties up the bit. Can't stand it when I see people doing that


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> Seriously? This bugs you? If that's enough to peeve you then you need some bigger peeves. Many people either cannot or just find it easier to reach down and use their hand to assist.


Lol i just find it easier to bend down and turn the stirrup myself. especially when riding a fat horse that your stirrup you can barely see without your foot in it let alone putting your foot correctly in it when you cant see it! lol


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> BF works at a barn with one of the nicest arenas/round pens in the area. People mostly use it for turn out for hours. There are signs on EVERY gate at EYE LEVEL that say pick up after your horses. He will walk by and see several piles and say "Hey your horse pooped in the arena, you going to get that?" they respond "Oh that was there before i turned them out". The funny thing is that they were the only ones to use the arena that particular day (this happens at least 1-2 a week with different boarders). My bf hates having to clean up after them because he cleans 30 stalls every day as it is.
> Im dealing with the same issue with a new boarder at my place. Apparently the arena is a turn out only for her horse, and her horse gets is for 9+ hours a day. So I have not gotten use of the arena in over a month. Her horse also leaves cow patti piles in the arena that will sit there.


lol id be kicking her out or telling her, look you need to stop leaving your horse in here or get a pasture boarding!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My pet peeve is when someone holds a branch (willowy twig, whatever) of a tree/plant growth for the rider behind them. I realize they are being polite, but how much head work goes into that, seriously? If their horse moves, which it probably will in "tight" areas with branches, guess what happens? duh. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My pet peeve is usually related to tack. 

It irritates me to see poorly adjusted martingales, either their too tight to attempt to hold a horse's head down or so loose they do nothing. 

Plus big harsh bits that are used in the way they're not meant to. I understand shank bits and other ones when they're used for very subtle aids or with a very light touch. However most aren't used this way and are just put on for looks or to cover up poor training. I believe 99% of horses can be ridden in a plain snaffle with correct training and riding.

I really dislike it too when people make excuses for poor care. Like I knew this girl who just bought a western saddle and was riding it with a thin english pad, and this saddle wasn't anywhere near a perfect fit anyway. I kindly explained to her why you need thicker pads for saddles like this and then she was just like "oh with the shows coming up I can't afford a new saddle pad he'll be fine in my dressage one". That horse is going to have an awful back soon. People who complain they don't have the time to rug and feed when needed, if you don't have the time then don't have the horse!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I did remember one more, although it was so out of ordinary that I hope it's not a habit of many.  Happened on a trail ride. The rider ahead of me would stop dead in her tracks once in a while both from the walk and the trot - without any warning! - just to give a treat to her horse! As it always came without a warning, I couldn't help but to intrude her mare's personal space a couple of times, and this rider started complaining that I'm responsible for her mare getting grouchy. Yeah, right. Learn your trail manners, lady.


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

edmontonhorsegal said:


> people that don't clean their horse poop from the arena or round pen or grooming areas! That is a big pet peeve of mine. It's also a barn rule in pretty much every barn i've ever stepped foot in. Clean up after your horse people! The shovel is right over there ----------->


ikr!!!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

My pet peeves are:
-Ill fitting saddles (my biggest one)
-Ill fitting/improperly used tack
-People who blame it on the horse
-People who let their horse get away with murder, because other people/horses usually end up hurt because of it

ETA People who can't handle their horse when they think they can


----------



## Lindseylou922 (Feb 5, 2013)

When people block you in when you're doing your under saddle OR when people ride right up on your butt in the under saddle, It irritates me and my horse I don't see why people need to get that close to you when there is an entire arena to share :?


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

1. People riding up my horses butt, you can cut across the ring or pass me.
2. People riding way to close to my horse when passing me when they know they are riding horse that will try to kick/bite/attack mine.
3. Blatantly cutting me off in the indoor ring during practice to get back to the rail.
4. People that blame it on the horse!
5. Riders that can't keep their horse going on and says its not their fault.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

As well as not cleaning up after one's horse (that happened a lot in my old agistment centre) and lack of manners in the arena. My horse pet peeve that has come out recently is when horse professionals do not turn up without notifying me. I know life happens and don't mind when farriers or instructors have to reschedule but I hate when there's no communication or it happens days later acting like nothing has happened with no apologies.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> What irritates me is when I'm in the middle of a privat lesson and someone walks up to my instructor and strikes up a conversation with her....really?!? Can't you tell she's busy?!?


YES! I *HATE* that and most times wont tolerate it. I dont allow ppl to interupt me when I giving a lesson (unless an emergency) nor do I like it when I am taking a lesson. That time is mine when I paid for the lesson and that time is the students when they pay me for the lesson. Its rude and disrespectful to both parties. I see it more and more in everyday daily life. At work, with company, at events, stores, etc etc etc. I just want to sucker punch the interupting idiot, its obvious that they think they are more important than every one else. 

I dont think there is enough space to post all my pet peeves....I have alot of them. 

I will list some of my largest ones though. 
*Riding another horses butt on trails. 
*Not respecting traffic or traffic signs when riding on the road way or through a small town. Non horsey Ppl who dont respect riders or driving horses on road ways or etc. I have had expierienced time and time again where idiots try to purposely frighten my horse for thier own personal entertainment. They dont realize I train my horses well and most times are insensitive to thier stupidity. I was riding in a parade once where an ambulance was behind me. He the driver, blared the sirens, flashed on his lights and honked the horn relentlessly. My poor horse was well trained and was well seasoned show horse but it was getting on his nerves big time (along with mine). I turned to the vehicle and motioned to the driver to cut it out. He laughed at me and blared the horn again. Then he proceeded to ride as close to me as possible and kept on with the horn and sirens. It was unnessesary and RUDE and he the driver was being one big fat gigantic *&^%$. I never entered that parade again. What gets me is that this was from a person who was hired and trained to save ppls lives not put them at risk. Luckily my horse did well. 

*PPl who dont care or respect thier horse.
*PPl who figget or constantly nag at thier horse.
*PPl who run thier horses through out the entire trail wearing them out and demanding more.
*PPl who have ill fittting tack that know it but just dont care.
*Ppl who block in your truck and trailor at a show or group trails.
*Poor show ring etiquet. 
*Poor sportsmanship.
******LAZINESS*********
*Dirty crusty bits.
*Show offs acting like morons
*Ppl who say they want to learn but when you try to teach them its like trying to teach a re tarded monkey with a terrible case of ADD and exceptional amount of laziness. (I am not talking about mentally challeneged PPL)
*Ppl who dont want to learn
*Shot gun training your horse. Relentlessly in its mouth and ribs.
*Parents of children who dont keep thier kids under control at a barn (that extends to everyday life and society)
*Professionals who think thier crap dont stink and that they dont need to treat horse owners with respect and talk down to you. 
*That Mexican "dancing" (if thats what you want to call it) crap and the idiots who try to immitate it.
* Ppl who dont know a darn thing about the bit they have in ther horse's mouth (usualy to harsh wrong size and nasty to the hilt) and are constantly pulling and jerking on them
*Constantly nagging the horse with a crop
* Excuses for thier horse's bad behavior and bad riding (I understand if your new at it all and are still learning i'm talking about ppl with just poor riding skills and dont care)
* Ppl who dont clean up after themselves (that goes along with general society not just horse related)
* Having no respect for another's property (esp when borrowing tack and other equip.)
* ppl riding obviously malnourished animals then making excuses for it.
*Ppl riding a lame horse and even when told the animal was lame, ignoring every one and riding the horse anyways because they realy wanted to ride. 
* Excessive foul language in the barn, on a trail, or anywhere for that matter.
* Poor trail riding etiquette. ie. when the group is riding a nice walk and a rider from the back of the trail line kicks his horse into a sudden gallop (because the rider wants to gallop) past the other walking quiet horses. Horses are animals of prey and running esp from a startled gallop can trigger a response from otherwise quiet horses to take off as well. Not good esp when you have children riding or inexperienced riders on on the trail.

Ohhhh yeah, I have LOTS more.


----------



## HoochonIce12 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm back! And with more!

- When people refuse to clean up after their horses and/or blame it on another horse. We all know who goes in whose stall and who used the ties last, so don't be blaming my horse when you step in a pile of crap that you didn't clean up
- "Borrowing" girths, saddlepads, saddles and even bridles without checking whose it is first. Just the other day both my personal saddlepad and the only girth that fit my horse were taken by two different people. My saddlepad was a gift for my birthday that HAS MY NAME EMBROIDERED ON IT and some lesson kid who "needed a saddle pad" took mine because it was on the lowest rack when they could have gotten a clean one that wasn't owned in the tack room. 
- Claiming a horse is lazy just because you don't know how to ask him to go. My horse needs to be asked a specific way for several transitions, a smooth walk to trot, a smooth trot to halt and the correct canter lead and when someone comes up to me complaining about how my horse is lazy and stupid because "he wouldn't go", I want to scream very unflattering profanities in their face.
- Parents who let their children scream, throw tantrums and all in all cause a great big ruckus near horses. This is unacceptable behavior and I know my parents NEVER would have allowed me to act in such a way, especially with sensitive animals around. I was nearly thrown off a few weeks back because some parents were completely oblivious to their child throwing a tantrum right next to my lesson. My horse is usually really good with little kids and doesn't usually mind the screaming and freaking out since my barn is a family friendly barn, but this child was screaming _bloody murder_ and he just went "Nope" and went in the other direction. 
- Bragging in general. Yes, you have a lovely new rosette that you won at a very impressive event but you do not need to bring it up in every conversation and remind me that I am not yet competing and my horse cannot jump. 
- People who judge riders based on their attire. I ride in cheap breeches and jeans without buttons on the backs because I cannot afford new breeches every month

Oh dear I have to stop there or this is going to get downright offensive


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The mexican dancing is just WONDERFUL (insert sarcasm here)! My mare was "trained" to do that by the charro i got her from... she reverts to it when we are going home now (mostly barn sour+ Being "trained" to act like an idiot+ me not riding enough= a FUN ride home.)... I mostly broke her of it but there are times she "remembers" (like when someone walks by with a whip -_-). 
*Another pet peeve i have is people giving my horse ALOT of treats. I dont mind the occasional carrot, but when my horse puts on 60lbs in 3 weeks because someone if feeding her 5 carrots, 5 oatmeal cookies and lord knows what elce EVERY DAY I have an issue. 
*Leading a horse (especially mine) with a noose around its neck.
*NOT teaching your horse proper manners and expecting people to be able to handle it.
*arena hogs. Where I board there is at least one horse turned out from 7am till 5pm. Now its about 3-4 horses turned out in the arena. And 1 I will not handle for fear of bodily harm (tb mare has tried to drag me and kick me in the head.. QH mare has tried to kick me and bo, run us over, lung at us and has no idea what personal space is). 
* Using my stuff and not putting it back. Just because my lead rope is on my stall front does not mean you can use it and misplaced it. IDK what Bo did with it but looks like I'm going to need to buy a new one.
*People throwing my mare's food out of her slow feeder. I dont care if "you" think she is getting frustrated. She needs it and thats the end of it.


----------



## cheyennedonichole (Dec 25, 2013)

I hate it when people TRY to spook my horse because it would be "funny". I have to ride my horse a mile down the road to get to the trails. Well some jerk on a dirt bike comes flying up behind us, and he knew we were there, and just opens his dirt bike up wide and it was LOUD! Lucky my horse was like please! My farts are louder!! :lol: He was a good boy and didn't spook. But it was just annoying! Sometimes I wish I could put people like that on a spooking horse and see how funny they think it is!!


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

When people have their heels up and stirrups pushed all the way to their back of their foot and their lower leg swinging!! Especially on the trillium circuit!


----------



## loveye (Dec 31, 2013)

1. This has already been mentioned way back but I HATE when people ride up my horses butt. Yes I know that a horse should be trained to not act out even if another horse is in their space while being handled or ridden. It goes the opposite way though. If you are going to be up another horses butt you should not be at a show. If your child or student depends on riding up another horses butt to get around the ring then they should not be showing. Educate about horse behavior and also the red ribbon. Like I said it goes both ways, if your horse is a kicker and you bring it to a show knowing it may kick then you are partly at fault and if you are riding up someones butt then also know that you are putting your self in danger even if it is a horse that is familiar. JMO 

2. People that seem to believe a horse is a well oiled machine that always does the right thing. Horses are unpredictable and they could do anything regardless of their training. I agree most of the time things that happen are rider fault, especially in the case of a experienced well trained horse. Though like I said, horses are not always predictable. Your horse could just simply not want to do that jump, or they could be a mean spirited horse. Stranger things have happened. JMO

3. People who use my tack or things without permission. If I trust the person with my things I will usually say yes if they ask or if I know they need it I may even offer. Otherwise don't touch my things.

4. People who steal. I work hard to pay for everything I own, I may not be able control myself if I learn that you have something of mine.

5. People who interrupt me or an instructor while they are giving a lesson and try to correct them on something. I just may lose my mind.

6. Horses who spread poop around their stalls. I swear it's like they poop and then do reining spins in their stalls :lol:

7. When my horse tries to put his head in the halter for me. When we are both trying to put the halter on there is conflict :lol:

8. People who try to tell me that something works for their horse so I'm doing it wrong if I don't do it that way.

9. When at shows the ring stewards put other riders ahead of mine when mine show up to the ring first because the other trainers are well know and have been 'in' with the committee. Literally I have have had all sort of excuses from ring stewards. "She needed them to go first because a storm was coming." etc, ect...

...and I'm going to stop myself here because I may just go on forever :lol:


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

cheyennedonichole said:


> I hate it when people TRY to spook my horse because it would be "funny". I have to ride my horse a mile down the road to get to the trails. Well some jerk on a dirt bike comes flying up behind us, and he knew we were there, and just opens his dirt bike up wide and it was LOUD! Lucky my horse was like please! My farts are louder!! :lol: He was a good boy and didn't spook. But it was just annoying! Sometimes I wish I could put people like that on a spooking horse and see how funny they think it is!!


Almost the same thing happened to me and Boomer. I was riding in new areas around our road (which is usually super quiet) and for being green he was doing super well! A car passed. He had alert ears and stiff neck but handled it well. THEN I heard it. The evil sound of.... SNOWMOBILES. So one passed. Boo spooked in place but continued his walk. Then came the second one. There were no hills and it was super easy to see us but instead of quieting down he revved it. SUPER LOUD. At first it was a spook in place until he revved it again. That was it. Next thing we were galloping home on ice while i yelled SUPER COOL DUDE! SUPER COOL." Eventually I was able to calm him down and cool him down.


----------

